# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  میشه دوبار دیپلم گرفت؟

## amirh7

من سال 88 دیپلم گرفتم اون زمان چون نمراتش مهم نبود ما هم زیاد جدی نگرفتیم و درست نمیخوندیم اما از شانس قشنگ ما همون امتحانای بی ارزش الان 25 درصد کنکور شدن حالا میخوام ببینم میشه دوباره تو امتحانات نهایی شرکت کنم تا معدل بهتر بشه؟

----------


## mahsa92

فك نكنم بشه دوبار ي ديپلم گرفت

----------


## amirh7

البته یکی از دوستام یه راهی بهم پیشنهاد داد اما نمیدونم عملیه یا نه 
گفت برو دیپلم یه رشته دیگه مثلا دیپلم انسانی بگیر بعد با اون دیپلم تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کن البته میگم نمیدونم این کار عملیه یا نه اخه شاید سنجش قبول نکنه با در حالی که دیپلم تجربی دارم از دیپلم انسانی استفاده کنم

----------


## Mohammad. N

> البته یکی از دوستام یه راهی بهم پیشنهاد داد اما نمیدونم عملیه یا نه 
> گفت برو دیپلم یه رشته دیگه مثلا دیپلم انسانی بگیر بعد با اون دیپلم تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کن البته میگم نمیدونم این کار عملیه یا نه اخه شاید سنجش قبول نکنه با در حالی که دیپلم تجربی دارم از دیپلم انسانی استفاده کنم


منم همین راه رو بهم پشنهاد کردن حالا باید از سنجش پرسید میشه این کار رو کرد یا نه

----------


## فاططمه

یکی از دوستام دیپلم ریاضی داشت و سال 90کنکور داد و روزانه قبول شد
ولی بعد از دوسال منصرف شد و اومد دیپلم تجربی داد و امسالم کنکور سراسری تجربی رو داد

----------


## amirh7

حالا کسی میدونه برا این که یه دیپلم دیگه بگیریم فقط باید سال سوم را امتحان داد یا هر سه سال رو ؟

----------


## Mehran93071

:Yahoo (50):  دیپلم انسانی گرفتنم آسون نیست :Yahoo (50):

----------


## comet97

تو یه رشته دیگه اره میشه گرفت ولی رشته خودت که نمیشه.من شنیدم اگه خودت دیپلم تجربی داشته باشی نمیتونی از یه دیپلم دیگه برا کنکور تجربی استفاده کنی

----------


## amirh7

> تو یه رشته دیگه اره میشه گرفت ولی رشته خودت که نمیشه.من شنیدم اگه خودت دیپلم تجربی داشته باشی نمیتونی از یه دیپلم دیگه برا کنکور تجربی استفاده کنی


شما مطمئنی اگه دیپلم تجربی داشته باشی نمیشه با یه دیپلم دیگه کنکور داد؟

----------


## Mohammad. N

> شما مطمئنی اگه دیپلم تجربی داشته باشی نمیشه با یه دیپلم دیگه کنکور داد؟


همین سوالو از سازمان سنجش بپرس واس اینکه مطمئن بشی

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

من که پرسیدم گفتن میشه، اینطوری هم که همه از سوابق تحصیلی میگن تاثیرش خیلی و نمیشه ازش گذشت، بهترین راه دیپلم انسانی چون حتی اگه همه درسا با 10 هم پاس کنی تاثیرش 7% نه 25% یعنی 93% کنکور

----------


## amirh7

> همین سوالو از سازمان سنجش بپرس واس اینکه مطمئن بشی
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> من که پرسیدم گفتن میشه، اینطوری هم که همه از سوابق تحصیلی میگن تاثیرش خیلی و نمیشه ازش گذشت، بهترین راه دیپلم انسانی چون حتی اگه همه درسا با 10 هم پاس کنی تاثیرش 7% نه 25% یعنی 93% کنکور


شما فارغ التحصیلی؟
شما میدونی برا دیپلم انسانی باید هر سه سال رو خوند یا فقط سال سوم رو؟
اون 7 درصد هم احتمالا فقط برا درسا عمومیه چون اختصاصیا که هیچ کدوم مشترک نیست

----------


## Mohammad. N

> شما فارغ التحصیلی؟
> شما میدونی برا دیپلم انسانی باید هر سه سال رو خوند یا فقط سال سوم رو؟
> اون 7 درصد هم احتمالا فقط برا درسا عمومیه چون اختصاصیا که هیچ کدوم مشترک نیست


بله فارغ اتحصیل هستم نه فقط سال سوم

----------


## DaNiaLHnV

*دوستان من همین کارو کردم دیپلم ریاضی داشتم امسال به خاطر معدل پایینم رتبه خوبی نیووردم حالا کار های اداری دیپلم مجدد رو به پایان رسوندم برای دیپلم مجدد تجربی.... از اول شهریور هم امتحاناش شروع میشه اگه تاحالا اقدام نکردین سریعا همین فردا دست به کارشین سوالی داشتین در خدمتم*

----------


## m222

حالا معدل و نمره چند به بالا موثره برای کنکور هر سه رشته برای تجربی بگین

----------


## comet97

> شما مطمئنی اگه دیپلم تجربی داشته باشی نمیشه با یه دیپلم دیگه کنکور داد؟


مطمئن که نه نیستم باید از خودشون بپرسی.ولی چند نفر بهم گفتن نمیشه.شایدم اشتب گفتن.ولی یه خورده عجیب نیست وقتی دیپلم تجربی داری با یه دیپلم دیگه بذارن کنکور بدی:yahoo (4):

----------


## emprator227

> 8خط نوشتم ، دستم خورد تب بسته شد
> 
> خلاصه 8خط نوشته ام این بود ک ، تو مشهد ک شده و تو هر شهر یکسری مسئول بیسواد ریخته ! بستگی ب شهرت داره
> 
> فقط در جریان باش ک دوشنبه عصر اخرین مهبت ثبت نامه
> 
> اگه واقعاااا قطعی شده برات ، فردا برو تطتبیق بزن
> 
> کتاب های سال سوم | پایگاه کتاب های درسی ، اداره کل نظارت بر نشر و توزیع مواد آموزشی
> ...


من رفتم اموزش و پرورش گفتن تا 15 ام ثبت نام میکنن.

----------


## Egotist

> من رفتم اموزش و پرورش گفتن تا 15 ام ثبت نام میکنن.



تو ناحیه6 مشهد به من گفتن دوشنبه !

----------


## emprator227

> تو ناحیه6 مشهد به من گفتن دوشنبه !


من ناحیه 1 رفتم.

----------


## Orwell

بچه ها بنظرتون دیپلم انسانی بگیرم یا ریاضی ؟
شهریور که هیچی
واسه دی میخوام اقدام کنم
بچه ها میگفتن واسه تجربیا دیپ انسانی خیلی خیلی بهتره

----------


## reza4024

> بچه ها بنظرتون دیپلم انسانی بگیرم یا ریاضی ؟
> شهریور که هیچی
> واسه دی میخوام اقدام کنم
> بچه ها میگفتن واسه تجربیا دیپ انسانی خیلی خیلی بهتره


چیش بهتره؟  :Yahoo (35): 
دیپلم ریاضی بهتره چون نمره بالا بگیری کمک میکنه بهت
از طرفی وقتی عمومیا رو بخونی یا حسابان یا شیمیو فیزیک در واقع واسه کنکورت هم انگار داری میخونی
پس ریاضی بهتره

----------


## emprator227

من که دانشجو ام چی؟
ریاضی بگیرم یا انسانی؟اگه بزارم برای دی با امتحان های دانشگاه تداخل پیدا میکنه.

----------


## Orwell

> چیش بهتره؟ 
> دیپلم ریاضی بهتره چون نمره بالا بگیری کمک میکنه بهت
> از طرفی وقتی عمومیا رو بخونی یا حسابان یا شیمیو فیزیک در واقع واسه کنکورت هم انگار داری میخونی
> پس ریاضی بهتره


بچه ها اثبات کردن که نمره *نداشتن* خیلی بهتر از *نمره 20 داشتنه
*

----------


## sohil-20

*سلام .. من امسال رشته ریاضی کنکور دادم ... بعد می خواهم سال بعد رشته تجربی کنکور بدم ..تکلیف معدل کتبی میشه چی ؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## sohil-20

:Yahoo (31):

----------


## Black

> بچه ها اثبات کردن که نمره *نداشتن* خیلی بهتر از *نمره 20 داشتنه
> *


الان بخوایم حساب کنیم به صورت زیر نیست؟(نمره کل سازی رو طولانی بود نخوندم)

مثلا من یه درسیو 50% میزنم از اون 25 درصد 12/5 نمرش بهم میرسه
میشه 62/5

ولی اگه 25% معدلو داشتم و 50% میزدم
کلا میشد 75%

درست نیست؟

----------


## SHARIF

> من ناحیه 1 رفتم.


آقا ناحیه یک خیلی باحاله. زنگ زدم بخش امتحانات یکم اطلاعات در مورد دیپلم مجدد گرفتم بعد پرسیدم مهلتش تا کیه؟ طرف پشت تلفن با لهجه مشهدی غلیظ برگشته میگه، شما هر وقت عشقت کشید بیا!!، فقط زود تر بیا :Yahoo (15): 
 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Leonardo

بله می شود  ، به شرطی که در رشته جدید باشد! 

البته شما *نمی توانید* دیپلم مجدد رشته قبلیت را بگیرید! (مثلا اگه قبلا رشتتون ریاضی بوده دوباره *نمیتونین* دیپلم مجدد رشته ریاضی رو بگیرین...)

----------


## SHARIF

> *سلام .. من امسال رشته ریاضی کنکور دادم ... بعد می خواهم سال بعد رشته تجربی کنکور بدم ..تکلیف معدل کتبی میشه چی ؟؟؟؟؟*


توی دروس مشترک همون 25 درصد، درس زیست و زمین 100درصد کنکور و به جای درس ریاضی هم فقط نمره ی حسابان لحاظ می شود. در کل تاثیر حدودا 18 درصد است.

----------


## emprator227

سوال منو هم جواب بدین لدفا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## SHARIF

> سوال منو هم جواب بدین لدفا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


تو کنکور چه رشته ای میخواید امتحان بدید؟

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

خب دوستان راهنمایی کنین کجا باید مراجعه کرد. کی امتحاناتش هستش؟

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

دوستان چی شد؟

----------


## Egotist

> خب دوستان راهنمایی کنین کجا باید مراجعه کرد. کی امتحاناتش هستش؟


مهلت شهریور تموم شده

شما اواسط مهر برو اداره اموزش پرورش بگو دیپ مجدد میخام برای دی راهنماییت میکنن

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

حیف دیر فهمیدم. این تابستون هم یه مرور به درسای سوم بود و هم سرم خلوت بود.راحت میتونستم.
شما مطمئنی وقتش تموم شده؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

ای بابا 200 صفحه فقط بحث !
بچه ها من نمرات نهاییم (تجربی) خیلی کم بود معدلم هم شد 14 . الان چطور میتونم دیپلم انسانی بگیرم ؟ اگه درسا رو با 7 قبول بشم حله ؟ ممکنه دیپلم انسانی گرفتن تو کنکور تجربی به ضررم بشه ؟

----------


## Black

> ای بابا 200 صفحه فقط بحث !
> بچه ها من نمرات نهاییم (تجربی) خیلی کم بود معدلم هم شد 14 . الان چطور میتونم دیپلم انسانی بگیرم ؟ اگه درسا رو با 7 قبول بشم حله ؟ ممکنه دیپلم انسانی گرفتن تو کنکور تجربی به ضررم بشه ؟


این جور که بوش میاد اگه درسیو پاس نکنی نمیتونی از دیپلمت واسه کنکور(95) استفاده کنی
بعدش 7؟ این عدد خاصیه؟مگه از 10 حساب نمیشه؟

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

> ببخشید شما کارشناسی ارشد مکانیکی ، میخوای دوباره کنکور بدی؟؟؟!!


بلی.فوق لیسانس مکانیک هستم.

----------


## sandbad

*سلام مجدد به دیپلم مجددی ها
*
تاپیک بسیار عالی بود و از استارتر این تاپیک سپاس ویژه دارم که تونست از خیلی از عزیزان رفع نگرانی کنه و بسیاری از دوستان توانستند امیدوارانه شروع مجددی رو برای خودشون رقم زدند.
بحث خیلی داغ بود و صفحات گفتگو نزدیک به 200 صفحه رسید که علت این امر رو ورود دوستانی میدونم که بنابر دلایل مختلف از اول پیگیر موضوع مورد بحث نشدند و گاها سوال های تکراری فراوانی پرسیده اند که دچار سردرگمی و ابهام در کارشون شد. 
ساختار کلی دیپلم  مجدد رو مطمعنن بیشتر دوستان آگاه هستند و بیشتر در جزییات اختلاف نظر دارند که این هم به عدم آگاهی کامل مسعولین اموزش و پرورش و  عدم مطالعه کامل بخشنامه های موردنظر ؛ مربوط میشه
لذا باز لازم دیدم شرایط و قوانین کلی دیپلم مجدد رو برای دوستان جدیدالورود و هم برای دوستانی که خصوصی سوال پرسیده بودند بگذارم تا به سهولت اقدام به اخذ دیپلم مجدد بکنند.

*باسمه تعالي* 
*نحوه* *اخذ* *گواهینامه* *پایان* *دوره* *متوسطه** (**دارای* *معدل**)* *برای* *»* *شیوه* *نامه* *اجرائی**«* *افرادی* *که* *قبلاً* *در* *دوره* *متوسطه* *تحصیل* *کرده* *اند*
براساس مصوبه هفتصد و بيست و نهمين جلسه شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش مورخ٨٤ ، فارغ التحصيلان دوره هاي ٦ ساله، ٤ ساله و ٣ ساله متوسطه و دارندگان مدرک /١٢/٩
قبولی پايه سوم دوره چهار سال درصورت تمايل به اخذ ديپلم معدل دارمی توانند به *صورت* *داوطلب* *آزاد** (**متفرقه**)* برابر ضوابط ذيل اقدام نمايند.  

*-1* *فارغ* *التحصیلان* *دور* *ههای** 6* *ساله=نظام قدیم،** 4* *ساله=نظام جدید* *و** 3* *ساله* *متوسطه=کارودانش**:*
فارغ التحصيلان دوره هاي ٦ساله ، ٤ ساله ، ٣ ساله متوسطه چنانچه قصد اخذ ديپلم مجدد داشته باشند می توانند صرفا" در *رشته* *غيرمتناظر* *با* *ديپلم* *قبلي( یعنی دوستان هر دیپلمی که داشته باشند میتوانند در یک دیپلم دیگه فقط شرکت کنند:*  خود در شاخه نظری يا شاخه کاردانش *به* *صورت* *داوطلب* *آزاد* اقدام نمايند تا در صورت موفقيت کارنامه و گواهينامه پايان تحصيلات دوره متوسطه در پايان نيمسال يا دوره تابستاني كه شرايط فارغ التحصيلي را كسب ميكنند صادر شود.

*نکته 1:* افرادی که متقاضی دريافت ديپلم در يكي از رشته هاي شاخه نظری باشند بايد پس از ثبت نام )درموعد مقرر*(* *در* *امتحانات* *تمامي* *دروس* *پايه* *سوم* *رشته* *مورد* *تقاضا* *اعم* *از* *نهايي* *و* *غيرنهايی* در نوبتهای امتحانی شرکت کنند. بطور مثال من دیپلم مجدد انسانی شرکت میکنم علاوه بر دروسی که امتحان نهایی باید شرکت کنم باید دروس غیرنهایی)تاریخ ادبیات و روانشناسی( که مختص رشته انسانی هستند باید شرکت کنم و در این دروس هم باید نمره داشته باشم.

*نکته 2*:  *)* *–* *اين* *افراد* *از* *گذراندن* *دروس* *پايه* *اول* *و* *پايه* *دوم* *معاف* *مي* *باشند* *و* *اين* *دروس* *با* *درج* *علامت* *ضربدر* (قبولی بدون نمره با درج كد ٩٦ در سيستم رايانه ) از آنان پذيرفته میشود و براساس نمرات مکتسبه از دروس نهايی معدل کتبی و براساس نمرات کليه دروس پايه سوم (اعم از نهايی و غيرنهايی)مطابق ضوابط مندرج در"آيين نامه آموزشي دوره متوسطه بزرگسالان و داوطلبان آزاد " معدل کل براي آنان محاسبه و منظور می شود.
*یعنی دوستان نگران نمرات سال اول و دوم نباشد و لازم نیست دروس سال اول و دوم رو امتحان بدهند و ممکنه بعضی از مسعولین اموزش و پرورش از جریان* *اجرای قانونی کار اگاهی نداشته باشند** و گیر بدهند  و بهتون بگند که دروس سال اول یا دوم رو امتحان بدهید کافیه خونسردیتون رو حفظ کنید و توجیهشون کنید که این بند در صورتی درست است و در صورتی یک دانش اموز باید دروس سال اول و دوم را امتحان بده که قبلا در یک پایه دبیرستان مثلا سال اول ترک تحصیل نموده و الان بعد از گذشت سالها قصد گرفتن دیپلم را دارد که در اینصورت باید دروس سال اول و دوم را  امتحان بدهد ولی شخصی که قبلا دیپلم گرفته ملزم به گذراندن دروس سال اول و دوم نیست . 

**نکته 3*: نمره انضباط برای داوطلبان آزاد منظور نمی شود.

*نکته4*: داوطلبان آزاد از گذراندن درسهای انتخابی و تربیت بدنی معاف هستند لیک ن باید معادل درسهای فوق از درسهای سایر رشته ها انتخاب کرده و بگذرانند. 
یعنی از دروس غیرنهایی ان رشته انتخاب واحد کنند مثل روانشناسی و تاریخ ادبیاتی که ذکر کردم

*نکته5*: دارندگان دیپلم نظام جدید و یا نظام قدیم، در صورت تمایل به* اخذ دیپلم مجدّد (دررشته غیرمتناظر)* در شاخه های نظری و یا کاردانش پس از* تطبیق درسها* می توانند کسری درسهای رشته مربوط را همراه داوطلبان آزاد امتحان دهند و بر اساس این آئین نامه، موفّق به کسب گواهی نامه دیپلم در شاخه یا رشته دلخواه شوند.

*نکته 6*: دوره متوسّطه بزرگسالان به منظور ادامه تحصیل دانش آموزانی که شرایط تحصیل در دوره سه ساله متوسّطه روزانه راندارند.
یعنی داوطلبی بزرگسال حساب میشود که مقطع دبیرستان را تمام نکرده و در یکی از پایه ها ترک تحصیل کرده مثلا مدرک پیش دانشگاهی یا مدرک دیپلم کامل ندارد و یا اینکه قبلا 7 تجدید داشته ولی اقدام نکرده و بعد از 5 سال می خواهد تجدیدی ها را امتحان بدهد در این صورت به این داوطلب بزرگسال میگویند 
ولی داوطلبان ازاد فرق می کنند به شخصی که دیپلم گرفته و خواستار دیپلم مجدد می باشد داوطلب ازاد می گویند یعنی از هفت دولت و هفت کشور ازاد
میتونه برای دیپلم مجدد ثبت نام کنه میتونه ثبت نام کنه ازاده
بعد ثبت نام میتونه دروس رو شرکت بکنه میتونه نکنه ازاده
بعد گرفتن دیپلم مجدد میتونه از کد سوابش استفاده بکنه میتونه نکنه ازاده - ولی بزرگسال نمیتونه استفاده نکنه چون فقط همون یک دیپلم رو داره در صورت گرفتن دیپلم مجدد داوطلب ازاد حساب میشه

*نکته 7*: دوستانی که دیپلم مجدد در هر رشته که ثبت نام میکنند به یاد داشته باشند که نمره قبول در هر درسی 10 میباشد چون شما نمره مستمر ندارید لذا نمرات پایین 10 رو باید مجددا در دوره بعد بگذرانید

*نکته8*: دوستان دواوطلب ازاد یعنی دیپلم مجددی ها در هر دوره ای که دیپلم مجدد میگیرند چه شهریور چه خرداد چه دی ماه توجه کنند که سقف واحد ندارند و میتوانند کل واحد های درسی رو برداند و امتحان بدهند فقط این رو به یاد داشته باشند که فقط یک داوطلب بزرگسال یا داوطلبی که برای اولین بار میخواهد دیپلم بگیرد سقف واحد دارد در بعضی از منطقه ها یا اموز و پرورش ها ممکن است شنیده باشید که شهریور 8 یا 17 یا 19 واحد بیشتر نمیدهند که به دلیل عدم اگاهی است به مثال زیر دقیق توجه کنید
یه شخصی ( بزرگسال)هنوز دیپلم نگرفته است بعد از 5 سال میخواد دیپلم بگیرد و 20 واحد درس پاس نکرده یا تجدیدی دارد اگر خرداد شرکت بکند به علت محدودیت سقف واحد موظف به گذراندن 17  .واحد می باشد و اگر نتوانست پاس کند و برای شهریور موند باید از دروسش به علت محدودیت سقف واحد فقط 8 واحد انتخاب کند و اگر برای دی بماند باید 17 واحد انتخاب کند یعنی برای بزرگسال در خرداد فقط 17 واحد و در شهریور 8 واحد و در دی 17 واحد میتواند انتخاب کند ولی یک داوطلب ازاد از این قاعده مستثناست و هر تعداد در هر دوره ای می تواند بردارد.

*نکته9*: اگر در هر درسی از امتحان نهایی دیپلم مجدد تجدید شدید یعنی نمره پایین 10 ژرفتید میتوانید در دوره بعد امتحان بدهید و نمره همان دوره ثبت می شود و تا زمانیکه قبول نشوید پرونده دیپلم مجدد شما بسته نمیشود یعنی من ممکنه درس ادبیات خرداد 94 قبول شدم و درس زیست رو شهریور 94 قبول میشم و درس زمین شناسی رو دی 94 ممکنه پاس کنم و در کارنامه ای که به سازمان سنجش ارسال میشود دوره قبولی نمره ذکر میشود
یعنی ادبیات نمره مثلا20 در خرداد94
زیست نمره 19 در شهریور 94
زمین شناسی نمره 18 در دی 94 و یا
شیمی نمره 19 در خرداد95
نمره ای که در هر دوره کسب میکنید معتبر است و ثبت میشود و اگه درسی رو تجدید شدید نمره تجدید نمره اصلی و ثبت شده شما نیست باید حتما نمره قبولی بگیرید.

*نکته10*: در دیپلم اول و سابق شما هر درسی که کدش با کد درسی ان درس در دیپلم مجدد یکسان باشد *در صورت تمایل و دلبخواهی * توانید ان را تطبیق بزنید و یا میتوانید جهت کسب نمره بیشتر مجدد امتحان بدهید و اینکه شما باید و اجبارا دروس عمومی رو تطبیق بزنید کاملا نادرسته

*نکته11*: داوطلب ازاد احتیاجی به معافیت یا کارت پاپان خدمت ندارد فقط داوطلب بزرگسال باید داشته باشد.

نکته 12:اگر نکته ایی از ذهنم  دور مانده و مدنظر دوستان هست لطف کنن به پایین متن با ذکر کلمه نکته  اضاف کنند.

----------


## meh.75

> *سلام مجدد به دیپلم مجددی ها
> *
> *نکته11*: داوطلب ازاد احتیاجی به معافیت یا کارت پاپان خدمت ندارد فقط داوطلب بزرگسال باید داشته باشد.


نزدیک یک ماهه درگیرشم اما به خاطر معافیت ثبت نام نمیکنن.خدا شاهده  یه مسئولی داره که اصلا نمیدونه داوطلب ازاد چیه دیپلم مجدد چیه با عرض معذرت یه نفهمیه واسه خودش!!!فکر کنم تا حالا200هزار تومن فقط پول کرایه دادم.به نظرتون چه جوری قانعشون کنم که دیپلم مجدد به معافیت نیاز نداره؟؟
این نکته 11 پی دی افی چیزی داره که پرینت بگیرم بهشون نشون بدم؟؟

----------


## RezaM

> *سلام مجدد به دیپلم مجددی ها*
> نکته 12:اگر نکته ایی از ذهنم  دور مانده و مدنظر دوستان هست لطف کنن به پایین متن با ذکر کلمه نکته  اضاف کنند.


اگه کسی دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشه، دیپ مجدد تجربی بگیره و بخواد کنکور ریاضی بده، با هر کدوم از دیپلم ها که بخواد میتونه تو کنکور شرکت کنه دیگه ؟  
و اینکه درس هایی رو که تو کنکور تاثیری نداره میشه تکماده زد ؟ مثلن زیست  ؟

----------


## sandbad

> اگه کسی دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشه، دیپ مجدد تجربی بگیره و بخواد کنکور ریاضی بده، با هر کدوم از دیپلم ها که بخواد میتونه تو کنکور شرکت کنه دیگه ؟  
> و اینکه درس هایی رو که تو کنکور تاثیری نداره میشه تکماده زد ؟ مثلن زیست  ؟


بله با هر کدوم دیپلم میتونه شرکت بکنه
در مورد تک ماده هم گفته بودم تک ماده معمولا نمره ای بین 7 تا 10 می باشد که فقط برای یک یا دو درس میشه ازش استفاده کرد ولی برای دروسی که توی کنکور تاثیر ندارند شما باید حتما 10 بگیرید تا قبول شوید و نمیتوان اسمش رو تک ماده گذاشت 
در دروس نهایی اگه شما 9/75 هم بگیرید تجدید بحساب میایید.

----------


## meh.75

> نزدیک یک ماهه درگیرشم اما به خاطر معافیت ثبت نام نمیکنن.خدا شاهده  یه مسئولی داره که اصلا نمیدونه داوطلب ازاد چیه دیپلم مجدد چیه با عرض معذرت یه نفهمیه واسه خودش!!!فکر کنم تا حالا200هزار تومن فقط پول کرایه دادم.به نظرتون چه جوری قانعشون کنم که دیپلم مجدد به معافیت نیاز نداره؟؟
> این نکته 11 پی دی افی چیزی داره که پرینت بگیرم بهشون نشون بدم؟؟


کسی جواب نمیده

----------


## sandbad

> نزدیک یک ماهه درگیرشم اما به خاطر معافیت ثبت نام نمیکنن.خدا شاهده  یه مسئولی داره که اصلا نمیدونه داوطلب ازاد چیه دیپلم مجدد چیه با عرض معذرت یه نفهمیه واسه خودش!!!فکر کنم تا حالا200هزار تومن فقط پول کرایه دادم.به نظرتون چه جوری قانعشون کنم که دیپلم مجدد به معافیت نیاز نداره؟؟
> این نکته 11 پی دی افی چیزی داره که پرینت بگیرم بهشون نشون بدم؟؟


من پی دی افش رو ندارم ولی میتونید به شماره هایی که توی همین تاپیک بچه ها گذاشتن تماس بگیرید و به مسعولین مدرسه بدید تا مستقیم صحبت  کنند و توجیهشون کنند
معمولا یک کتاب با عنوان قوانین اموزشی اموزش و پرورش توی هر اداره ی اموزش و پرورشش موجوده  که خودم این کتاب رو دیدم پیشنهاد میکنم به قسمت اموزش متوسطه اداره شهرتون مراجعه کنید و این کتاب رو بخواهین اگه داشتند قسمت دیپلم مجدد تبصره ها و قانون هاش ذکر شده
اگه اداره اموزش و پرورش رفتم خودم کتاب رو میگیرم و از قسمت مربوطه کپی یا عکس میگیرم و اینجا براتون می فرستم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## meh.75

> من پی دی افش رو ندارم ولی میتونید به شماره هایی که توی همین تاپیک بچه ها گذاشتن تماس بگیرید و به مسعولین مدرسه بدید تا مستقیم صحبت  کنند و توجیهشون کنند
> معمولا یک کتاب با عنوان قوانین اموزشی اموزش و پرورش توی هر اداره ی اموزش و پرورشش موجوده  که خودم این کتاب رو دیدم پیشنهاد میکنم به قسمت اموزش متوسطه اداره شهرتون مراجعه کنید و این کتاب رو بخواهین اگه داشتند قسمت دیپلم مجدد تبصره ها و قانون هاش ذکر شده
> اگه اداره اموزش و پرورش رفتم خودم کتاب رو میگیرم و از قسمت مربوطه کپی یا عکس میگیرم و اینجا براتون می فرستم.
> موفق باشید.


دستت درد نکنه اگه زحمتی نیس عکس بگیر بفرست

----------


## Safa021

سلام دوستان من پارسال خرداد دیپ ریاضی گرفتم با معدل کتبی 12.56 و سره بیماری و مشکل معدلم کم شو و امسال پیش ریاضیم تموم شدآیا میتونم دی ماه دیپ تجربی بگیرم برای کنکور تجربی!؟؟؟؟کجا باید برم و چه دروسی رو باید پاس کنم؟؟؟تو تهران جایی رو بلدید؟؟؟؟مری اگر جواب بدید

----------


## Nahal

> سلام.می خوام دی امتحان بدم و دیپ مجدد بگیرم.چند تا سوال دارم
> اول اینکه واقعا امتحانا اسونه؟؟میشه راحت پاس شد؟؟
> کسایی که خوندن باچقد خوندن تونستن قبول شن؟نمی خوام به کنکور ضربه بزنه که عقب بیفتم.





> نبود کسی؟؟


*
نه عزیز کی گفته آسونه؟! باید خوند تا پاس شد... من در مورد انسانی اطلاعی ندارم ولی خب شما می خوای دیپلم انسانی بگیری پس کلا کارت با حفظیاته...به نظرم باید از حدود 20 روز قبل امتحانات براش خوند...

اونایی که دارن دیپلم انسانی میگیرن لطفا جواب ایشونو بدن...*

----------


## mohammad.sa

> *
> نه عزیز کی گفته آسونه؟! باید خوند تا پاس شد... من در مورد انسانی اطلاعی ندارم ولی خب شما می خوای دیپلم انسانی بگیری پس کلا کارت با حفظیاته...به نظرم باید از حدود 20 روز قبل امتحانات براش خوند...
> 
> اونایی که دارن دیپلم انسانی میگیرن لطفا جواب ایشونو بدن...*


سلام.والا منم اطلاعی ندارم ولی از چندتا بچه ها که پرسیدن گفتن اسونه و راحت میشه پاس کرد.
گفتم اینجا بپرسم ببینم چطوره اخه می خوام برنامه ریزی کنم واسش

----------


## khaan

در مورد ترمیم معدل نمیشه گفت که امسال اجرایی نمیشه. احتمالش هست که اجرا کنن همین امسال.

----------


## mohammad.sa

من وقت زیادی ندارم.الان تقریبا دوم جمع کردم.چون دی یک ماه کامل باید برا امتحان خوند.وقتم خیلی میگیره.
گفت الان دربارهسختی درسا امادگی داشته باشم ک برنامه ریزی کنم

----------


## Nahal

> سلام.والا منم اطلاعی ندارم ولی از چندتا بچه ها که پرسیدن گفتن اسونه و راحت میشه پاس کرد.
> گفتم اینجا بپرسم ببینم چطوره اخه می خوام برنامه ریزی کنم واسش


*سلام
نمی دونم ولی چندین  کتاب حجیم حفظیات داره که به نظرم بازم حداقل یه بازه ی 10-15 روزه می خواد تا بخونین برای پاس شدن...مخصوصا برای ماها که تا حالا اون درسا رو نخوندیم و هیچ چیزی از درسای اونا تو ذهنمون نیست به نظرم یه مقدار سخته...ولی چه میشه کرد مجبوریم...*

----------


## x 3

ی رفیقم ان همه وقت داشت واسه ادبیات شد 10 حالا وسط سال کنکور که از ی طرف کنکور هست و از ی طرف مدرسه چ جوری میخاد 20 ش :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Ritalin

> ی رفیقم ان همه وقت داشت واسه ادبیات شد 10 حالا وسط سال کنکور که از ی طرف کنکور هست و از ی طرف مدرسه چ جوری میخاد 20 ش


ربطی نداره. درسای انسانی مخصوصا فلسفه و منطق و تاریخ و جغرافیا و جامعه که زیادن یه دور خوب بخونید ودوره امتحانات مرور و نمونه سوال کار کنید خیلی راحت پاس میشه حتی نمره ۱۸- ۱۹ و عربی و ادبیات و زبان فارسی هم چند درس با عمومی فرق داره که اونا هم میشه از پسش براومد ریاضیشم که آب خوردن . پس نمیشه گفت چون دوستتون نخونده دلیل بر سختی اون درس و پاس نشدن باشه.

چرا کلید  امتحان امروز رو سایت کانون نیست

----------


## rez657

من نمی دونم شما چطوری دیپ مجدددد میگیرین ب منم یاد بید رفتم اموزش پروش گف باید 3 سال طول بکشه یا اختصاصی های انسانیو بگیر دیپلم قدیمت میشه باطل بعد بخام برم دانشگاه اول باید پیششو بگزرونم   اصن دیپ تجربمو بر داشتم فرار تا خونه پشتمو نیگاه نکردم  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): 
228

----------


## mohammad.sa

> *سلام
> نمی دونم ولی چندین  کتاب حجیم حفظیات داره که به نظرم بازم حداقل یه بازه ی 10-15 روزه می خواد تا بخونین برای پاس شدن...مخصوصا برای ماها که تا حالا اون درسا رو نخوندیم و هیچ چیزی از درسای اونا تو ذهنمون نیست به نظرم یه مقدار سخته...ولی چه میشه کرد مجبوریم...*


سلام.اره واقعا برا ما سخته.بنظرم اگه از اذرماه کم کم بزارمش توی برنامم بعضی درساش بهتر باشه.مثلا روزی 2ساعت وقت واسه درسای انسانی

----------


## mohammad.sa

حالا کسایی که دیپ انسانی گرفتن بیان بگن که چطوری خوندن و چقد وقت گذاشتن ممنون میشم

----------


## mil

*یک سوال من الان دیپلم ریاضی دارم بخواهم انسانی بگیرم نمیشه بعضی درس ها رو* *تطبیق واحد زد ؟ مثلا بگم فارسی عمومی رو تو دیپلم ریاضی ام پاس کردم؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Orwell

اخرش به نتیجه نرسیدم واسه دانش اموزای تجربی دیپلم انسانی بهتره یا ریاضی

----------


## Ritalin

> *یک سوال من الان دیپلم ریاضی دارم بخواهم انسانی بگیرم نمیشه بعضی درس ها رو* *تطبیق واحد زد ؟ مثلا بگم فارسی عمومی رو تو دیپلم ریاضی ام پاس کردم؟؟؟؟*


فقط دینی و زبان قابل تطبیق زدن و بقیه درسا حتی روان و تاریخ ادبیات داخلی هم باید امتحان بدید

----------


## Ritalin

> اخرش به نتیجه نرسیدم واسه دانش اموزای تجربی دیپلم انسانی بهتره یا ریاضی


انسانی درس حجیم و  بی ربط زیاد داره مخصوصا دی که وسط پروسه کنکور ولی استرس نمره به جز اون ۴ درس نداری ولی ریاضی خیلی شبیه و به جز حسابان و جبر و هندسه  بقیه مشترکن که جبر و هندسه فقط پاس باید شی . حالا خودتون تصمیم بگیرید کدوم میخوایید

----------


## emprator227

منم 9 تا درس رو برای شهریور برداشتم.امروز هم جامعه داشتم. خب بر همه روشنه که این 9 تا درسی که برداشتم(به غیر از اون چهار درس موثر در کنکورذ) فقط قبول شدن تو امتحانش مهمه حالا با هر نمره ای.
مهم اون چهار تا امتحانه که اصلیه و تو کنکور تاثیر داره.
من جامعه رو کلا تو 1 روز خوندم خدا رو شکر قبول هم میشم.
اون دوستمون هم که گفته بود من جامعه رو قبول میشم ولی نمرم کمه  فکر میکنم اصلا تاثیری نداره که شما با 10 قبول بشین یا با 20 مهم قبول شدنه.
برای امتحان نهایی ها کارمون راحته چون یک سبک سوال استاندارد داریم که میشه از روی اونا دوره کرد درس رو .
ولی اون دو تا درس داخلی رو بستگی به اون مدرسه ای داره که تو اون ثبت نام کردین.
یک نصیحت در مورداون دو تا داخلی حتما یک کتاب یا جزوه ببرین سر جلسه.چون توی این دو تا درس افرادی که امتحان میدن کمه و هم داخلیه که تاثیری نداره پس زیاد گیر نمیدن.مثلا من امتحان رواشناسی فقط3 نفر سر جلسه امتحان بودیم.

----------


## highdreams

من اولش مصمم بودم حتما دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم...جز زیست و ادبیات همه ی درسام17 ونیم به بالان...امااین دوتادرس معدلمو آوردن پایین..کتبیم شد17و38...اما الآن مطمعن نیستم این کار درسته یا نه...اون روز قلمچی یه مشاوره رایگان گزاشته بود پسره معدلش اونم 17وخورده ای بود..اما از من بالاتر...سال93رتبش شده بود700...از یه بابت دارم خیلی بهتر از پارسال درس میخونم اگه قرار باشه معدل به ضررم باشه برم حتما دیپ مجدد بگیرم...چون میخوام انشالا دانشگاه خوبی برم...از یه بابت هم این پسره گفت به هیچ وجه این کارو نکن...دی خیلی مهمه..بشین خوب درستو بخون...خودمم نمیدونم که واقعا نمره ی جبر وهندسه مهم نیستند؟!!!منبع موثقی اینو نگفته...

----------


## MaHsa 95

> حق با شماست. متاسفانه اکثرا معلم هایی هستن که برای چند تومن حقوق بیشتر میان اونجا میشینن پشت میز. شما توی وزارت علوم یا وزارت بهداشت همچیم چیزی رو خیلی کمتر پیدا میکنین که کارمندا از ساده ترین قوانین اطلاع نداشته باشن. تنها جایی که 99% کارمنداش از قوانین اطلاع ندارن همین آموزش پرورش هست . معلم اضافه بوده دیدن نیروی مازاد هست برای این که الکی حقوق ندن بهش آوردن کار اداری دادن بهش. نتیجش میشه همین.
> شما یه بار خلاصه(تاکید میکنم خلاصه) بدون ابراز عصبانیت و ... بنویسین الان چه کارهایی کردین و چه مدارکی در دست دارین تا راهنمایی کنن بچه ها.


ممنون. ولی  آخه واقعا چرا باید اینجوری باشه؟ کار هیچکس رو درست انجام نمیدادن جالبتر اینه که با اینکه چیزی نمیدونن مدعی هستن وفکر میکنن حرف خودشون درسته من که واقعا ازشون نمیگذرم که انقدر راحت با آینده ما بازی میکنن...
چشم. خلاصه میگم. من الان فرم تطبیق دیپلم مجدد انسانی رو گرفتم ولی باید همه ی درس ها رو امتحان بدم. نه مدرسه نه آموزش و پرورش هیچکدوم حاضر نیستن دروس مشترک رو برای من تطبیق یزنن حتی کامپیوتر که امتحانش داخلیه و من سوم امتحان دادم!!

----------


## quf

آقا من امروز رفتم آموزش و پرورش واسه دیپ مجدد طتبیق برام زد بعد گفت که باید درسای دومو پاس کنی ینی اقصاد و جامعه شناسی 1 و..... حالا برا شما هم اینجوری بوده یا نه؟
یه سوال دیگه اونجا 5تومن ازم گرفتن گفتن برو بزرگسالان ثبت نام کن پرسیدم قیمت اونجا چقده گفت هر واحد 9 تومن ورودی هر ترمم 27تومن اینجوری که من حساب کردم 360تومن میشه!!!!!!!!

----------


## eli94

> آقا من امروز رفتم آموزش و پرورش واسه دیپ مجدد طتبیق برام زد بعد گفت که باید درسای دومو پاس کنی ینی اقصاد و جامعه شناسی 1 و..... حالا برا شما هم اینجوری بوده یا نه؟
> یه سوال دیگه اونجا 5تومن ازم گرفتن گفتن برو بزرگسالان ثبت نام کن پرسیدم قیمت اونجا چقده گفت هر واحد 9 تومن ورودی هر ترمم 27تومن اینجوری که من حساب کردم 360تومن میشه!!!!!!!!


برید بگید من دیپلم دوم معدل دار  میخوام....شما نباید سال دومو امتحان بدید...فقط سوم داخلی و نهایی

قیمتا متغیره هر شهر....سر قیمت چونه نزنید..اونا همونقدر میگیرن..

----------


## quf

> برید بگید من دیپلم دوم معدل دار  میخوام....شما نباید سال دومو امتحان بدید...فقط سوم داخلی و نهایی
> 
> قیمتا متغیره هر شهر....سر قیمت چونه نزنید..اونا همونقدر میگیرن..


بهش گفتم دارم حتی گفتم بعضی از دوستام تو شهرای دیگه گرفتن دومو امتحان ندادن میگفت امکان نداره!!!!
البته نگفتم دیپلم دوم معدل دار فقط گفتم دیپ مجدد میخوام

----------


## MaHsa 95

> برید بگید من دیپلم دوم معدل دار  میخوام....شما نباید سال دومو امتحان بدید...فقط سوم داخلی و نهایی
> 
> قیمتا متغیره هر شهر....سر قیمت چونه نزنید..اونا همونقدر میگیرن..


الی خانم شما میدونین من باید چیکار کنم؟؟

----------


## eli94

> بهش گفتم دارم حتی گفتم بعضی از دوستام تو شهرای دیگه گرفتن دومو امتحان ندادن میگفت امکان نداره!!!!


اموزش و پرورش استان برید

----------


## khaan

> ممنون. ولی  آخه واقعا چرا باید اینجوری باشه؟ کار هیچکس رو درست انجام نمیدادن جالبتر اینه که با اینکه چیزی نمیدونن مدعی هستن وفکر میکنن حرف خودشون درسته من که واقعا ازشون نمیگذرم که انقدر راحت با آینده ما بازی میکنن...
> چشم. خلاصه میگم. من الان فرم تطبیق دیپلم مجدد انسانی رو گرفتم ولی باید همه ی درس ها رو امتحان بدم. نه مدرسه نه آموزش و پرورش هیچکدوم حاضر نیستن دروس مشترک رو برای من تطبیق یزنن حتی کامپیوتر که امتحانش داخلیه و من سوم امتحان دادم!!


متاسفانه تا بوده همینطور بوده.

شما پیش معاون متوسطه هم رفتین ؟ اگه نرفتین که برین پیشش و مساله رو بهش بگین که همه شهرها دروس رو تطبیق میزنن اگه قرار باشه دروس مشترک رودوباره امتحان بدین کلا تطبیق بی معنی میشه اصلا. اگه جواب نداد یه نامه رسمی برای رئیس آموزش پرورش مینویسین و توش قید میکنین که در آین نامه دیپلم دوم اومده که دروس باید تطبیق بخورن در صورت عدماجرای مقررات آئین نامه ازتون شکایت میکنم. یه دادخواست تکمیل کنین و تو دستتون باشه خیلی راحت به حرفتون گوش میکنن.

----------


## quf

> اموزش و پرورش استان برید


برم چی بگم کجاش برم اصلا؟؟؟

----------


## eli94

> الی خانم شما میدونین من باید چیکار کنم؟؟


شما اگه میخواید دیپلم انسانی بگیرید فقط میتونید دین و زندگی و زبان انگلیسی رو تطبیق بزنید..

اگه خیلی گیر دادن برید اموزش و پرورش استان...یا زنگ بزنید آموزش پرورش تهران ازشون راهنمایی بخواین

----------


## khaan

> ممنون. ولی  آخه واقعا چرا باید اینجوری باشه؟ کار هیچکس رو درست انجام نمیدادن جالبتر اینه که با اینکه چیزی نمیدونن مدعی هستن وفکر میکنن حرف خودشون درسته من که واقعا ازشون نمیگذرم که انقدر راحت با آینده ما بازی میکنن...
> چشم. خلاصه میگم. من الان فرم تطبیق دیپلم مجدد انسانی رو گرفتم ولی باید همه ی درس ها رو امتحان بدم. نه مدرسه نه آموزش و پرورش هیچکدوم حاضر نیستن دروس مشترک رو برای من تطبیق یزنن حتی کامپیوتر که امتحانش داخلیه و من سوم امتحان دادم!!


متاسفانه تا بوده همینطور بوده.

شما پیش معاون متوسطه هم رفتین ؟ اگه نرفتین که برین پیشش و مساله رو بهش بگین که همه شهرها دروس رو تطبیق میزنن اگه قرار باشه دروس مشترک رودوباره امتحان بدین کلا تطبیق بی معنی میشه اصلا. اگه جواب نداد یه نامه رسمی برای رئیس آموزش پرورش مینویسین و توش قید میکنین که در آین نامه دیپلم دوم اومده که دروس باید تطبیق بخورن در صورت عدماجرای مقررات آئین نامه ازتون شکایت میکنم. یه دادخواست تکمیل کنین و تو دستتون باشه خیلی راحت به حرفتون گوش میکنن.

----------


## MaHsa 95

> متاسفانه تا بوده همینطور بوده.
> 
> شما پیش معاون متوسطه هم رفتین ؟ اگه نرفتین که برین پیشش و مساله رو بهش بگین که همه شهرها دروس رو تطبیق میزنن اگه قرار باشه دروس مشترک رودوباره امتحان بدین کلا تطبیق بی معنی میشه اصلا. اگه جواب نداد یه نامه رسمی برای رئیس آموزش پرورش مینویسین و توش قید میکنین که در آین نامه دیپلم دوم اومده که دروس باید تطبیق بخورن در صورت عدماجرای مقررات آئین نامه ازتون شکایت میکنم. یه دادخواست تکمیل کنین و تو دستتون باشه خیلی راحت به حرفتون گوش میکنن.


آره رفتم ولی مسئولش نبود. به همکارش که گفتم گفت هر چی مسئول امتحانات بگه همونه... اصلا خود آموزش متوسطه به من گفت میشه تطبیق بزنی ولی وقتی با مسئول امتحانات حرف زد گفت نه نمیشه... آخه شکایت و ... خیلی طول میکشه میترسم الکی وقتم هدر بره... اگه بخشنامه نشونشون بدم چی؟نمیدونم شاید هم باید از خیرش بگذرم و همه رو امتحان بدم

----------


## MaHsa 95

> شما اگه میخواید دیپلم انسانی بگیرید فقط میتونید دین و زندگی و زبان انگلیسی رو تطبیق بزنید..
> 
> اگه خیلی گیر دادن برید اموزش و پرورش استان...یا زنگ بزنید آموزش پرورش تهران ازشون راهنمایی بخواین


بله میدونم. منم میخوام همین دو تا درس رو تطبیق بزنم. چون نمره ام بالای 19 هست نمیخوام الکی وقت بذارم و بخونم. تازه به من گفتن کامپیوتر رو هم که داخلیه باید امتحان بدم...

----------


## meh.75

> بله میدونم. منم میخوام همین دو تا درس رو تطبیق بزنم. چون نمره ام بالای 19 هست نمیخوام الکی وقت بذارم و بخونم. تازه به من گفتن کامپیوتر رو هم که داخلیه باید امتحان بدم...


بخشنامه رو پرینت بگیر بهشون نشون بده.البته بعضی هاشون اینقد نفهمن که بخشنامه رو هم قبول ندارن

----------


## MaHsa 95

> بخشنامه رو پرینت بگیر بهشون نشون بده.البته بعضی هاشون اینقد نفهمن که بخشنامه رو هم قبول ندارن


مرسی. شما میدونین از چه سایتی میتونم بخشنامه رو بگیرم؟

----------


## Ritalin

> نه به مشکل نمیخوری. میتونی هنگام ثبت نام دانشگاه دیپلم قبلیت رو بدی اصلا.


ولی فکر نکنم چون با همون دیپلمی که کنکور ثبت نام کردم باید دانشگاه هم ثبت نام کنم
شما از پزشکی ازاد انصراف دادید ، میخوایید دوبار کنکور بدید

----------


## khaan

> ولی فکر نکنم چون با همون دیپلمی که کنکور ثبت نام کردم باید دانشگاه هم ثبت نام کنم
> شما از پزشکی ازاد انصراف دادید ، میخوایید دوبار کنکور بدید


ملاک ثبت نام در دانشگاه داشتن دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی هست میشه با هر دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی رفت کسی گیر نمیده.
بله آزاد انصراف دادم به امید دندونپزشکی سال 95

----------


## ehsan7777777

> سلام. نخیر درست نیست. این معدل بالای 19.5 ها کلی ترازشون بالا میره


سلام دوست عزیز
یکی از بچه های این مطلبو توی یه پست دیگه گذاشته بود .
با اجازه از ایشون مطلبشو واستون می ذارم:

*بچه ها یه چیزی امروز دیدم 
دارم به این نتیجه میرسم که دیپلم انسانی بگیرم بهتره که نصف درسام اصن معدل توشون نباشه* *http://92.242.195.142/NOETDownload/D...er.ashx?id=635
**اینو سازمان سنجش گذاشته 
لطفا صفحه 19 و 20 رو با دقت ببینید 
کسی که اختصاصیا رو بالای 50 بزنه معدل 20 هم میارتش پایین
حالا معدل 20 حتی 19.5 هم که بشه افت شدیدی میکنه 
**چه برسه به معدلای پایین

*
*از صفحه 19 به بعد اون فایلو حتما بخون....
**خود منم دقیقا نظر شما رو داشتم و هر کی همچین حرفی می زد خندم می گرفت.
ولی الآن توی فایل خود سازمان سنجش دقیقا مثالشو آورده. خود منم سرم سوت کشید وقتی خوندمش.**
حالا نظرتون چیه ؟ دیپ مجدد انسانی یا دیپ مجدد ریاضی، برای کنکور تجربی......؟؟؟/
**
*

----------


## ehsan7777777

> *خیر...چرنده. سازمان سنجش اسکل نیست که فکر اینجا رو نکرده باشه. اگه اینجوری که شما میگی می بود یه نفر که دیپلمه قبل از 84 باشه با میانگین درصد 70 رتبه یک کشور میشه.*


سلام 
منم راستش همین فکرو می کردم. تاقبل از اینکه این فایل سازمان سنجشو رو بخونم
http://92.242.195.142/NOETDownload/D...er.ashx?id=635

لطف کنید از صفحه 19 به بعدش رو حتما بخونین :Yahoo (77): 
من که خودم باورم نمیشد ولی چون فایل مال سازمان سنجشه دیگه نمی شه گفت که اشتباهه!!!!
همون طور که می بینید واسه کسایی که نوع دیپلم و گروه آزمایشیشون یکیه ، حتی نمره یک درس خاص هم اگه 20 باشه واسه رتبه های خوب ، تراز درصد کنکور اون درس رو میکشه پایین...چ

*یعنی با توجه به این فایل اگه کسی معدل نهایی نداشته باشه ، واسه رتبه های بهتر کلا بنفعشه.
*
*پس آیا می شه نتیجه گیری کرد که گرفتن دیپ مجدد انسانی واسه کنکور تجربی بهتر از دیپ مجدد ریاضی هست؟
**خواهش می کنم لجبازی اکلی نکنین و واسه حرفاتون دلیل بیارین....
*ممنون.....

----------


## ehsan7777777

سلام بچه ها
کسی می تونه فایل این بخشنامه تطبیق رو واسم بذاره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نمونه فرم رو نمی خوام .فقط بخشنامه رو میخوام.
آخه رفتم آموزش و پروش که تطبیق بزنم، گفتن اصلا به هیچ عنوان امکانش نیست.
 گفتم پرینتش کنم و براشون ببرم. شاید حرفمو قبول کردن.....
ممنون

----------


## meh.75

> سلام بچه ها
> کسی می تونه فایل این بخشنامه تطبیق رو واسم بذاره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> نمونه فرم رو نمی خوام .فقط بخشنامه رو میخوام.
> آخه رفتم آموزش و پروش که تطبیق بزنم، گفتن اصلا به هیچ عنوان امکانش نیست.
>  گفتم پرینتش کنم و براشون ببرم. شاید حرفمو قبول کردن.....
> ممنون

----------


## meh.75

> 


ممکنه بالایو قبولش نکن،اینو پرینت بگیر

----------


## ehsan7777777

> ممکنه بالایو قبولش نکن،اینو پرینت بگیر


سلام
ممنون دوست عزیز
برگه دومی که گذاشتی ادامه برگه اول هست یا نه؟
اگر ادامه برگه اول نیست میشه *تمام صفحات* مربوط به اون* برگه دوم* رو بذاری؟

----------


## khaan

> سلام
> ممنون دوست عزیز
> برگه دومی که گذاشتی ادامه برگه اول هست یا نه؟
> اگر ادامه برگه اول نیست میشه *تمام صفحات* مربوط به اون* برگه دوم* رو بذاری؟


از سایت aee.medu.ir  از قسما آئین نامه ها دانلودش کن.

----------


## idealist

> سلام 
> منم راستش همین فکرو می کردم. تاقبل از اینکه این فایل سازمان سنجشو رو بخونم
> http://92.242.195.142/NOETDownload/D...er.ashx?id=635
> 
> لطف کنید از صفحه 19 به بعدش رو حتما بخونین
> من که خودم باورم نمیشد ولی چون فایل مال سازمان سنجشه دیگه نمی شه گفت که اشتباهه!!!!
> همون طور که می بینید واسه کسایی که نوع دیپلم و گروه آزمایشیشون یکیه ، حتی نمره یک درس خاص هم اگه 20 باشه واسه رتبه های خوب ، تراز درصد کنکور اون درس رو میکشه پایین...چ
> 
> *یعنی با توجه به این فایل اگه کسی معدل نهایی نداشته باشه ، واسه رتبه های بهتر کلا بنفعشه.
> ...


*نه. میدونم چی میگی ولی اونجوری نیست. چندین کارنامه مختلف رو بررسی کردم ، سازمان سنجش تراز ها رو در یه ضریبی ضرب میکنه تا همچین مشکلی پیش نیاد. مطمئن باشین کارشناسان سازمان سنجش از هر کسی اگاه تر به مسائل مربوط به محاسبه و بالا پایین تراز و نمرات هستن و به این مسائل اشراف کامل دارن.*

----------


## konkur_hamed

سلام فکر کننم برای دیپلم  دیگه بهترین علوم انسانی باشه برای تجربی

----------


## Ritalin

> سلام فکر کننم برای دیپلم  دیگه بهترین علوم انسانی باشه برای تجربی


البته اگه نیاز به پیش انسانی هم نباشه.

----------


## ehsan7777777

> از سایت aee.medu.ir  از قسما آئین نامه ها دانلودش کن.


سلام دوست عزیز 
به این سایت سر زدم ولی توی قسمت بخشنامه ها اصلا چیز مرتبطی پیدا نکردم...
میشه لینک دقیقش رو بذارین
ممنون....

----------


## ehsan7777777

> *نه. میدونم چی میگی ولی اونجوری نیست. چندین کارنامه مختلف رو بررسی کردم ، سازمان سنجش تراز ها رو در یه ضریبی ضرب میکنه تا همچین مشکلی پیش نیاد. مطمئن باشین کارشناسان سازمان سنجش از هر کسی اگاه تر به مسائل مربوط به محاسبه و بالا پایین تراز و نمرات هستن و به این مسائل اشراف کامل دارن.*


*منم اول مثل تو فکر می کردم و پیش خودم می گفتم مگه ممکنه یکی که زحمت کشیده و رفته معدل تجربی مثلا 20 رو گرفته ، از یکی که مثلا معدل 15 نهایی انسانی رو گرفته ، تراز معدلش پایین تر باشه....!!!!!!!!
*
ولی وقتی اتفاقی فروم پایین رو دیدم ، نظرم به کل عوض شد: :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): 
 
*دست رنج من بعد دوندگی بسیار-جواب اعتراض*

خوشحال می شم بعد از خوندن فروم بالا نظرت رو بگی.....

----------


## MaHsa 95

به نظر من این قضیه درسته که توی درصدهای بالا معدل 20 تراز رو میکشه پایین... این هم که میگن در یه ضریبی ضرب میکنن به نظرم اصلا درست نیست چون اونجوری دیگه اسم تراز نمیشه روش گذاشت و اتفاقا ناعادلانه است... چون مگه واقعا باید تراز نمره 20 شیمی با تراز درصد 100 یکی باشه؟؟؟ اینجوری درسته؟ اصلا تراز یعنی چی؟ یعنی نسبت به سختی یا آسونی اون آزمون به شما امتیاز بده... خب معلومه که تو نهایی 20 گرفتن خیلی خیلی آسونتر از 80 زدن شیمیه... پس مسلما باید ترازش هم کمتر باشه، اصلا اگه یکسان باشه ناعادلانه است... میدونین ما چند تا معدل 20 داریم؟  بعدم چیزی که باعث شده این قضیه یه خورده از نظر بچه ها  عجیب به نظر برسه اینه که همه میان تراز درصد 80 رو با تراز معدل 20 مقایسه میکنن... الان دیگه همه درصد ها که 70 و 80 نیستن... طبق توضیحات همین فایل سنجش که بالاتر گذاشتین تراز درصد 63 فیزیک شده10393  و از اونورم تراز نمره ی 20 فیزیک 10407 هست... یعنی تراز نمره ی 20 فیزیک از تراز درصد 63 ( که یه درصد عالی واسه فیزیکه و تقریبا واسه رتبه های  سه رقمیه) بیشتره و براش تاثیر مثبت داره...  درواقع معدل 20 برای رتبه های تک رقمی و دو رقمی و بعضی از رتبه های سه رقمی تاثیر منفی داره اونم چون برای همشون این قضیه به وجود میاد پس عملا مشکلی نیست،شما فرض کن اگه ماکسیمم تراز ها بدون تاثیر مغدل مثلا بوده 11200 و میشده رتبه 1 حالا ماکسیمم ترازها شده 11000 و بازم این شخص میشه رتبه 1 و بقیه هم به این نسبت میان پایین تر... فقط اینجا این مسئله پیش میاد که اینجوری کسی که تاثیر معدل نداره از اونی که تاثیر معدل داره جلو میفته، بله اینجوری هست  ولی به یه شرط مهم، به این شرط اینکه درصداش عالی باشه طبق همون مثال بالا که گفتم اگه من تاثیر معدل نداشته باشم و درصد فیزیکم 63 باشه از اونی که معدلش 20هست  و درصد فیزیکش 63 عقب میقتم!! ولی اگه جفتمون 70 بزنیم من جلوترم، تازه اونم فقط یه مقدار چون تاثیر معدل 25%ه و کنکور 75%... مگه چند نفر شرط معدل ندارن و از اونورم درصد های 60، 70 به بالا دارن؟

----------


## reza4024

> آره سوال همینه که خرداد که دیپش اوکی شد میشه برا کنکور استفادش کرد ؟


صفحه قبل من جوابتون رو دادم

----------


## 13sabz

> ممنونم
> بنظر من از الان بخون دیگه حداقل یه ساعتی رو بزار برا خوندن امتحانا ریسک نکن شب امتحان بزاری یهو یه درس میوفتی دیگه هیچ 
> راستی کسی نمیدونه اگه یه درس افتادیم میشه خرداد دادش یا نه؟


میشه

----------


## 13sabz

> 3 هفتمون میره واسه این انسانیای لعنتی آزمون سنجش بعدیم از دست میدمنیفتم حالا


نمی افتی منم تو فرجه ها خوندم خودم

----------


## sandbad

سلام 
من خرداد 94 و سه درس را شهریور 94 دیپلم مجدد انسانی گرفتم 
و درس دین و زندگی رو تطبیق زدم 
الان در بین لیست دروس دین و زندگی نیست و درصورتیکه توی خود سایت هم ذکر شده که نمرات تطبیقی به سازمان سنجش ارسال نمی شوند
الان سوال من اینه که تکلیف درس دین و زندگی چیه و به چه صو.رت محاسبه میشه؟ 
از یکی از مسعولین اموزش و پرورش که پرسیدم گفت برات از نمره کنکور محاسبه میشه یعنی از 100 درصد و احتیاجی به نمره درس دین و زندگی نیست
ایا صحت داره و این موضوع یکم نگرانم کرده
لطفا دوستانی که اگاهی دارند پاسخ بدن ممنون میشم
در ضمن  نمره دین و زندگی من 18/5

----------


## 13sabz

> سلام 
> من خرداد 94 و سه درس را شهریور 94 دیپلم مجدد انسانی گرفتم 
> و درس دین و زندگی رو تطبیق زدم 
> الان در بین لیست دروس دین و زندگی نیست و درصورتیکه توی خود سایت هم ذکر شده که نمرات تطبیقی به سازمان سنجش ارسال نمی شوند
> الان سوال من اینه که تکلیف درس دین و زندگی چیه و به چه صو.رت محاسبه میشه؟ 
> از یکی از مسعولین اموزش و پرورش که پرسیدم گفت برات از نمره کنکور محاسبه میشه یعنی از 100 درصد و احتیاجی به نمره درس دین و زندگی نیست
> ایا صحت داره و این موضوع یکم نگرانم کرده
> لطفا دوستانی که اگاهی دارند پاسخ بدن ممنون میشم
> در ضمن  نمره دین و زندگی من 18/5


چرا نگرانی؟در هر صورت چه محاسبه بشه چه نشه به نفع تو هست چون نمرت خوبه اگه تاثیر نداشته باشه هم چه بهتر شاید خودت100زدی

----------


## m.l.s

> سلام 
> من خرداد 94 و سه درس را شهریور 94 دیپلم مجدد انسانی گرفتم 
> و درس دین و زندگی رو تطبیق زدم 
> الان در بین لیست دروس دین و زندگی نیست و درصورتیکه توی خود سایت هم ذکر شده که نمرات تطبیقی به سازمان سنجش ارسال نمی شوند
> الان سوال من اینه که تکلیف درس دین و زندگی چیه و به چه صو.رت محاسبه میشه؟ 
> از یکی از مسعولین اموزش و پرورش که پرسیدم گفت برات از نمره کنکور محاسبه میشه یعنی از 100 درصد و احتیاجی به نمره درس دین و زندگی نیست
> ایا صحت داره و این موضوع یکم نگرانم کرده
> لطفا دوستانی که اگاهی دارند پاسخ بدن ممنون میشم
> در ضمن  نمره دین و زندگی من 18/5



سلام

دوست عزیز از آموزش پرورشی ها هیچ وقت درباره ی کنکور و سوابق تحصیلی سوال نکن چون فقط گمراه میکنن بچه ها رو ...

بعدشم مگه تو نمیدونی چجوری حساب میشه سوابق تحصیلی ؟؟

یعنی چی از 100 ؟؟؟

نمرات تک درس حساب میشن ولی جدا از درصدای کنکور و هیچ ربطی به هم ندارن ...

درصدای کنکور همه از 100 حساب میشن

----------


## Egotist

> سلام 
> من خرداد 94 و سه درس را شهریور 94 دیپلم مجدد انسانی گرفتم 
> و درس دین و زندگی رو تطبیق زدم 
> الان در بین لیست دروس دین و زندگی نیست و درصورتیکه توی خود سایت هم ذکر شده که نمرات تطبیقی به سازمان سنجش ارسال نمی شوند
> الان سوال من اینه که تکلیف درس دین و زندگی چیه و به چه صو.رت محاسبه میشه؟ 
> از یکی از مسعولین اموزش و پرورش که پرسیدم گفت برات از نمره کنکور محاسبه میشه یعنی از 100 درصد و احتیاجی به نمره درس دین و زندگی نیست
> ایا صحت داره و این موضوع یکم نگرانم کرده
> لطفا دوستانی که اگاهی دارند پاسخ بدن ممنون میشم
> در ضمن  نمره دین و زندگی من 18/5


ناموسا فلسفه منطق چجوریی 18.5 شدی نامسلمونننن

----------


## khaan

> سلام 
> من خرداد 94 و سه درس را شهریور 94 دیپلم مجدد انسانی گرفتم 
> و درس دین و زندگی رو تطبیق زدم 
> الان در بین لیست دروس دین و زندگی نیست و درصورتیکه توی خود سایت هم ذکر شده که نمرات تطبیقی به سازمان سنجش ارسال نمی شوند
> الان سوال من اینه که تکلیف درس دین و زندگی چیه و به چه صو.رت محاسبه میشه؟ 
> از یکی از مسعولین اموزش و پرورش که پرسیدم گفت برات از نمره کنکور محاسبه میشه یعنی از 100 درصد و احتیاجی به نمره درس دین و زندگی نیست
> ایا صحت داره و این موضوع یکم نگرانم کرده
> لطفا دوستانی که اگاهی دارند پاسخ بدن ممنون میشم
> در ضمن  نمره دین و زندگی من 18/5


شما جچوری این نمرات رو برای دیپلمی که در کنکورت تاثیر ناچیززی داره گرفتی؟؟ ما تو دیپلم اصلیمونم همچین نمراتی نمیگیریم ! نمرات تخصصی انسانی رو شما 20 گرفتی  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## sandbad

> سلام
> 
> دوست عزیز از آموزش پرورشی ها هیچ وقت درباره ی کنکور و سوابق تحصیلی سوال نکن چون فقط گمراه میکنن بچه ها رو ...
> 
> بعدشم مگه تو نمیدونی چجوری حساب میشه سوابق تحصیلی ؟؟
> 
> یعنی چی از 100 ؟؟؟
> 
> نمرات تک درس حساب میشن ولی جدا از درصدای کنکور و هیچ ربطی به هم ندارن ...
> ...



دوست عزیز ممنون از پاسخت
من به تراز و درصد کنکور و تک درس و همه چی واقفم منظورم این بود چون نمره ای برای درس دین و زندگی وجود نداره دیگه براش این درس سوابق تحصیلی تراز نمیشه فقط همون درصد کنکور ملاک عمل قرار میگیره یعنی از همون 100 درصد کنکور یعنی فقط همون تراز کنکور بحساب میاد.

----------


## sandbad

> شما جچوری این نمرات رو برای دیپلمی که در کنکورت تاثیر ناچیززی داره گرفتی؟؟ ما تو دیپلم اصلیمونم همچین نمراتی نمیگیریم ! نمرات تخصصی انسانی رو شما 20 گرفتی


ممنون از حسن نظرت
بستگی به سعی و تلاش خود فرد داره شما اگه درس رو خط به خط حفظ کنی و در کنارش سوالات سالهای قبل رو کار کنی خیلی بیشتر از این نمراتی که من گرفتم میگیرید 
دروس انسانی درسته که تخصصی هستن و هیچ پیش زمینه ای نداشتیم ولی همشون خوندنی هستن با حفظیات و خوندنی ها ادم راحت کنار میاد و زمان زیادی نمیگیره یعنی زمان زیادی برای فهمیدنشون نمیخواد مطلب رو یک بار که بخونی برات جا میفته

----------


## sandbad

> ناموسا فلسفه منطق چجوریی 18.5 شدی نامسلمونننن



فقط با خوندن دوست عزیز فکر نکنم بجز خوندن معجزه دیگه ایی وجود داشته باشه اگر هم  وجود داشته باشه ما که تو عمرمون ندیدیم
درس منطق علی رغم همه ترس و نگرانی  که بچه های انسانی ازش دارن بنظرم درس ساده ای بود بجز یک درسش که استلالی بود و  احتیاج به تحلیل و تجزیه و وقت بیشتری داشت که باید براش صرف میشد ولی متاسفانه بدلیل کمبود وقت اون درس رو یک دور بیشتر نخوندم که دقیقا  یک نمره ازش اومده بود که بلد نبودم و نیم نمره دیگه هم فک کنم جای خالی بود که اونم اشتباه نوشتم 
ولی درس فلسفه خیلی ساده و حفظی بود که در عرض 8 ساعت فقط نمونه سوالات سالهای قبل رو خوندم و حتی کتابشم نداشتم و تونستم همه سوالارو جواب بدم  
وقتی از یک کتاب شما 25 دوره نمونه سوالاتش رو بخونید بطورمیانگین یعنی برای هر درسی 25 سوال وجود داره وقتی شما برای هر درسی 25 سوال بخونید فک نکنم مطلب دیگه ای مونده باشه که این 25 سوال پوشش نده
برای درس فلسفه خوندن همون سوالهای سال قبل کفایت میکنه

----------


## MaHsa 95

> سلام 
> من خرداد 94 و سه درس را شهریور 94 دیپلم مجدد انسانی گرفتم 
> و درس دین و زندگی رو تطبیق زدم 
> الان در بین لیست دروس دین و زندگی نیست و درصورتیکه توی خود سایت هم ذکر شده که نمرات تطبیقی به سازمان سنجش ارسال نمی شوند
> الان سوال من اینه که تکلیف درس دین و زندگی چیه و به چه صو.رت محاسبه میشه؟ 
> از یکی از مسعولین اموزش و پرورش که پرسیدم گفت برات از نمره کنکور محاسبه میشه یعنی از 100 درصد و احتیاجی به نمره درس دین و زندگی نیست
> ایا صحت داره و این موضوع یکم نگرانم کرده
> لطفا دوستانی که اگاهی دارند پاسخ بدن ممنون میشم
> در ضمن  نمره دین و زندگی من 18/5


سلام... ببخشید این نمرات شما تو سامانه سوابق تحصیلیه؟ آخه دروس مشترک باید تطبیق بخوره و نمره ی قبلی براش لحاظ بشه نه اینکه فقط کنکور ملاک باشه... منم الان دارم امتحانا رو میدم و دین و زندگی و زبان رو تطبیق زدم

----------


## sandbad

> سلام... ببخشید این نمرات شما تو سامانه سوابق تحصیلیه؟ آخه دروس مشترک باید تطبیق بخوره و نمره ی قبلی براش لحاظ بشه نه اینکه فقط کنکور ملاک باشه... منم الان دارم امتحانا رو میدم و دین و زندگی و زبان رو تطبیق زدم


سلام. بله  دقیقا تو سامانه بود متاسفانه دین و زندگی رو تطبیق زدم  که در این لیست موجود نیست حتی توی خود سامانه هم ذکر شده  که نمرات تطبیقی به سازمان سنجش فرستاده نمیشن 
من نظرم اینه که نباید دروس رو تطبیق میزدیم البته نمیدونستم اینجوری میشه 
من نگرانی و ترسم اینه که سازمان سنجش باز بامبول درنیاره و نیاد بخاطر یک درس از دیپلم اول من استفاده کنه چون همه اطلاعات رو دارند
حالا چون نمرش موجود نیست و بیان خود کنکور رو ملاک قرار بدن خیلی بهتر میشه  اونموقع حتی به نفعمون هم هستش 
و خدا کنه که اتفاق دیگه ای نیفته چون متاسفانه مسعولین و کارا و بخشنامه هاشون به یک خواب وابستست؛ بستگی داره که شبش چه خوابی ببیند.

----------


## MaHsa 95

> سلام. بله  دقیقا تو سامانه بود متاسفانه دین و زندگی رو تطبیق زدم  که در این لیست موجود نیست حتی توی خود سامانه هم ذکر شده  که نمرات تطبیقی به سازمان سنجش فرستاده نمیشن 
> من نظرم اینه که نباید دروس رو تطبیق میزدیم البته نمیدونستم اینجوری میشه 
> من نگرانی و ترسم اینه که سازمان سنجش باز بامبول درنیاره و نیاد بخاطر یک درس از دیپلم اول من استفاده کنه چون همه اطلاعات رو دارند
> حالا چون نمرش موجود نیست و بیان خود کنکور رو ملاک قرار بدن خیلی بهتر میشه  اونموقع حتی به نفعمون هم هستش 
> و خدا کنه که اتفاق دیگه ای نیفته چون متاسفانه مسعولین و کارا و بخشنامه هاشون به یک خواب وابستست؛ بستگی داره که شبش چه خوابی ببیند.


بله اگه فقط کنکور ملاک باشه که به نفعمونه ولی مشکل اینجاست که اینجوری دیپلم انسانیمون اصلا کامل نیست و میترسم نشه ازش استفاده کرد... من میگم شاید نمرات تطبیقی به سازمان سنجش فرستاده بشه و اینجا اشتباه گفته باشه، آخه کسی که مثلا دیپلم ریاضی داره بعد میاد دیپ مجدد تجربی میگیره و دروس مشترک رو تطبیق میزنه یعنی نمره ی عمومی ها و شیمی براش تو کنکور تاثیر ندارن؟ مگه میشه آخه...
بچه های دیگه که دیپ مجدد گرفتن و تطبیق زدن خواهشا راهنمایی کنن

----------


## sandbad

> بله اگه فقط کنکور ملاک باشه که به نفعمونه ولی مشکل اینجاست که اینجوری دیپلم انسانیمون اصلا کامل نیست و میترسم نشه ازش استفاده کرد... من میگم شاید نمرات تطبیقی به سازمان سنجش فرستاده بشه و اینجا اشتباه گفته باشه، آخه کسی که مثلا دیپلم ریاضی داره بعد میاد دیپ مجدد تجربی میگیره و دروس مشترک رو تطبیق میزنه یعنی نمره ی عمومی ها و شیمی براش تو کنکور تاثیر ندارن؟ مگه میشه آخه...
> بچه های دیگه که دیپ مجدد گرفتن و تطبیق زدن خواهشا راهنمایی کنن



نمیشه گفت که دیپلم انسانیمون کامل نیست چون اگه کامل نبود که صادر نمیشد شایدم سازمان سنجش چون به اطلاعات دسترسی داره نمره دروس تطبیقی رو از دیپلم اول خودش برداره و استفاده کنه 
الله و اعلم والا ما که سر از کار این مملکت و خلق خدا در نیاوردیم

----------


## alireza.m10

> سلام چرا دروس عمومی سال دوازدهم تطبیق نخوردن؟
> دیپلم نظام جدید انسانی داشته باشی برای دیپلم تجربی اقدام کنی دروس عمومی دوازدهم و عربی و اینا تطبیق نمیخوره؟




من دیپلم انسانی نظام قدیم دارم برای همین وقتی برای دیپلم نظام جدید تجربی ثبت نام کردم باید کل دروس پایه دوازدهم امتحان بدم

----------


## asal_tf

برای دیپلم مجدد و افزایش نمرات دو راه هست
یکی اینکه ترمیم معدل شرکت کنید
یکی دیگه اینکه دیپلم مجدد بگیرید که خیلی دردسر و دنگ و فنگ داره

به نظرم ترمیم معدل شرکت کنید بهتره و دردسرهاش کمتره. میتونید از لینک زیر در مورد ترمیم معدل بیشتر اطلاعات بگیرید. 
ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد

----------


## Esmaeil.rf4u

> من دیپلم انسانی نظام قدیم دارم برای همین وقتی برای دیپلم نظام جدید تجربی ثبت نام کردم باید کل دروس پایه دوازدهم امتحان بدم


نظام جدید چی؟ بازم کل درسا رو‌امتحان بدیم‌ یا یه سریا تطبیق میخورن؟

----------


## alireza.m10

> نظام جدید چی؟ بازم کل درسا رو‌امتحان بدیم‌ یا یه سریا تطبیق میخورن؟



نظام جدید تجربی و چون من دیپ قدیم داشتم و دیپلم نظام جدید خواستم برام تطبیق نزدن و فقط پایه دوازدهم امتحان نهایی میدم.شاید برای کسی که دیپ جدید و دیپ دوم میخواد تطبیق بزنن.بخشنامه اش هست بخون یا برو اموزش پرورش بپرس

----------

